# I've been on the road lately...



## greybeard (Sep 24, 2017)

My twin  brother and I have long wanted to make a trip thru my part of Texas..the Texas he's never seen. By my part of Texas, I mean the part I've lived in and traveled thru before I moved back to East Texas...the rough and wide open part in the Trans-Pecos and Concho Valley, as well as the South Texas coastal region. With his failing health, it was now..or never, so he came down from Arkansas last Saturday and we left my place just about a week ago this time. He has a new F-150 full double cab, with 1500 miles on it, so we took it..just he and I..left the spousal units at home to do whatever wives do when we aren't around. No timetable, no route set, enough clothes for a week and enough cash and plastic to buy new ones if we ran out of clean ones. Only exception to that was we had to be in San Angelo to meet and visit with our cousin on the 19th which neither of us have seen since her mother passed away in 2014. 
Brother has trouble walking, so our sight-seeing was going to be somewhat limited, and most of the pics I took were on his iPhone so he would have them to show and send to his kids in Arkansas, but I'll share a few here from my phone and camera. 
We left the hated pine trees behind and the first stop was Caldwell in Burleson county for real kolaches..not those stupid weenie in a bun things some people call kolaches. We wanteds the real thing, Czech  style.
From there, it was on to Lagrange.
LaGrange to the Colorado River overlook at the state park. It contains the memorial and tomb of the Texians that were killed in the Dawson massacre, as well as the bodies of the men who were executed later in the Meir Expedition at Salado Hacienda in Mexico in 1842. Rather than recount what every real Texan already knows here is their story:
http://www.fayettecountyhistory.org/monument_hill.htm
What it looks like:



 


 

From Lagrange, we went down to Gonzales, where the historic "Come And Take It" story originated in 1835. We had a great ribeye at a little place in Gonzales called GG's. Pretty fancy place, good table linen and all and the prices were exorbitant but we didn't much care. Prime beef. No pics of that little town. but we then turned back north and caught I-10 to Seguin and took the (very) long way around Bexar and went up thru Fredericksburg, New Braunfels, followed the River Road a bit, and then went Southwest & wound around back south to spend the night at Kerrville. I-10 from Gonzales to Sequin was the only driving brother did the whole trip--he tends to try to sightsee and drive and wanders over the white line too much.  Drove around Kerrville area a bit the next morning (Monday), had an unmemorable breakfast at some little eatery that didn't serve biscuits and gravy, then hit I-10 west again. 
We had 24 hrs to burn before we had to be in San Angelo. 

I took 277 South and headed for the Rio Grand and Amistad Reservoir at Del Rio. 


 

To be continued...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 24, 2017)

Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 24, 2017)

Glad to hear that you and your twin are able to spend some dedicated quality time together. Sorry to hear of his ailing/failing health... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 24, 2017)

Except for about 30 minutes, it was beautiful weather the whole trip..predictably very hot in South Texas, but high clouds and clear skies for the most part. 
 I said I took 277 to Del Rio, but that isn't exactly right.  Drove the 50 miles to Junction, caught 377 at Junction on I-10 and turned south...377 joins 277 just past Carta Valley about 2/3 the way to Del Rio.. 173 miles Kerrville to Del Rio according to google. (we didn't keep track.)

Scenery looking West from 377 and 277:


 


 

Got into Del Rio, and found Amistad Reservoir to be a little low even for this time of year. We jumped on old Hiway 90 and went West following the old rail line. Turned off toward the international border to see Box Canyon on the Pecos as it enters the Rio Grande.


 

Got back on 90W..
You won't see a sky like that here in East Texas...


 

We stopped just outside of Del Rio on Hiway 90  so brother could use the facilities at the Park service HQ and get some brochures and we discussed eating, but decided to press on..as it turned out, a mistake. There was no where to eat in Comstock except a lone taqueria so we moved on. 
Pulled off to a picnic area and took some pictures of the 90 bridge and overlook of the Pecos.


 
(I think 5 images per post is the limit, so will continue farther down..with something for the goat/sheep people.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 24, 2017)

So glad you and your brother had this opportunity!  My dad is a surviving twin.  He is 89 years old and has lived 14 months longer than his brother.  My folks are living with me right now because of Harvey. There is not a day that goes by that he doesn't pick up the picture of he and his brother and talk about how much he misses him.  These will be memories that you cherish - but you already know that.  Hope ya'll have the chance to make more of them.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 24, 2017)

A few more from the same spot. 


 
I crop this one down a lot, because looking down on the river below, you can see goats and sheep along the river bank..


 

zoomed in and cropped:
 

Looking South, into Mexico from the same location:


 

Our next stop was about 20 miles farther West..Langtry Tx, home of Judge Roy Bean...Law West of the Pecos.  The original saloon where the old judge held court is still there, maintained by the Texas Park system. 
Not much to see there, except Bean's place and Seminole Canyon.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 24, 2017)

Bean's place is exactly as it was (for the most part) when he ruled that part of Texas when the railroad crews were raising cain as they built the rail line along the Rio Grande.


 

The inside is sparse..just a bar on the right end and a couple of tables and a pot bellied stove on the other.

Seminole Canyon is a wonder to see, and there is a guided walking tour to some Indian paintings and a cave farther East toward Comstock, but we didn't take it as it wasn't something my brother could handle. Wife and I have seen it tho, as well as most of the other sights in the area back when we canoed the Pecos and Devil's rivers.
Took this from the road as we were leaving Langtry:
You can just see the top of the canyon rim and some of the caves the river has cut and were used by the Indians of bygone days.


 

Disappointed when the Park ranger told us there was nowhere to eat in Langtry on the weekdays and disappointed again to lear the old Ranch Road I had always taken back up to I-10 was in a bad state of repair. We had to double back all the way to Comstock and take FM163 thru the little community of Juno and up to Ozona..another 120 miles.
We ate supper in Ozona at some little steakhouse just North of town. Steak was just so-so but the prices reflected the quality too. Nothing to shout home about, and we went on to San Angelo from there and got another motel room. 
It had been a very long day.

Next morning, we went to our cousin's house, visited and then brother and I went out to his ranch. He raises baldies, purebred Brangus and goats & sheep on about 3 sections. Pretty rough country with a stocking  rate for cattle about 1 momma/calf on 44 acres. The big limiter is water. 


 



 

If not for the windmills and stone tanks, he wouldn't have water.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 24, 2017)

We returned to my cousin's house in town, had a late lunch and visited awhile longer, exchanging memories and pictures, including showing the pics from my Harvey flood. It was hard for them to comprehend that much water.
Time to get on the road, but I wanted a pic of brother with our cousin. Barring a miracle, there will never be another one taken.




  We drove Southeast this time, back toward San Antonio and hit I-10 for about the 4th time and stopped at Boerne for the night, both of us exhausted. Next morning, we took off again, skirting to South side on 1406 and took I-37 toward Corpus Christi, destination USS Lexington.
Brother was worn out by this time, and needed a wheelchair to view the hangar deck and up the elevator to the flight deck, but it was one of the places I had promised for the last couple of years to take that old Navy man..






He read every placard, looked in and out the jet intakes, and examined the cutaway recip engines of the planes from before our time, and marveled at the Phantoms and Skyhawks as I always had when I saw them coming in hot over the LZs of my own war.

Decided at this point, we would make only 2 more stops.
I can't be in that part of the state and not go by and pay tribute to the men of Fannin and Goliad. He knew the stories as well as I but had never been there.
On the way thru Portland, Refugio and Stinson, the aftermath of Harvey was everywhere. Entire lifetimes of possesions stacked out in heaps along the roadways and big heaps of debris where the county had bulldozed what was picked up along those residential streets. Thousands of bales of cotton, wrapped on the sides but not on the ends in the miles and miles of fields on both sides of the highway. I don't know if it was harvested before or after Harvey or if it is salvageable or not. If not, it's in the millions of $$ in losses. 

We went first to Goliad, to Presidio la Bahia, and he was able to make his way thru the main exhibit and out into the big courtyard. It took some pics on his iPhone of him by the cannons but the only one I took on my camera was of him reading the inscription on the plaque at the entrance.
The most fought over place in Texas history and location of the event that makes the Alamo pale in comparison to men lost and massacred. The men from the Fannin battleground were marched here, and executed to the man. More Texians died here than the Alamo, Gonzales, and San Jacinto combined.






It was late in the evening when we reached Fannin and we sat and pondered what it must have been like on that open prairie for col Fannin and his men as they tried to fight their way to the safety of Victoria, but were forced to surrender when the Mexican forces brought their cannon up. It's a very small, quiet somber park, and I have spent a lot of time there over the decades. My retreat and a place of solitude when I need it.

Drove North up US59 and stopped for supper at El Campo. A place called Greek Brothers steakhouse. The ribeyes were expensive, but just happened that the special that night was ribeye by the oz...$1/oz as long as it was 8 oz or more. We ate like kings for less than $40 combined.
On thru Houston, and we were back at my place in East Texas and we both commented on the stench of pine. His truck had over 4000 miles on it when he left here yesterday morning.

For those who don't know, my twin was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer 2 years ago, has had multiple surgeries, massive doses of radiation and chemo but the doctors in July told him they had done all they could and it was their honest opinion that he had about 140 days left.
This was most likely, our last hurrah together in Texas.
I will spread his ashes as he has asked, from the Bolivar-Galveston ferry in the middle of Bolivar Roads, but my life will never again be full or even the same again. It is going to be so so hard.
(thank you for allowing me this space & time to vent some emotion)


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 24, 2017)

Thank you GB for sharing those moments and allowing me/us to be a witness to such memories and private moments. Tho the future appears bleak, the past years have been both enjoyable and full. It certainly is really good that you had this time together and something you can always treasure, until you are able to see him again. I pray for you and your family's strength, comfort, and peace throughout this very trying time....


----------



## Baymule (Sep 24, 2017)

What love you and your brother share. What a trip to take together. I know you will look back on the wonderful memories the two of you have made. Your brother will always be with you. You are him and he is you. Thank you for sharing this very special time y'all had together with us. Big hugs Compadre.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 24, 2017)

That was a nice tour.  Out of curiosity,  what kind of shape is Lexington in now?  I was never stationed on her but did several trips in training mode with her crew back in the 80's.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 24, 2017)

God bless both of you.  Twins share some special bonds and he will always be a part of you.  It is good that you did this together, you will both remember it and when he is gone, it will be even more  a part of your bond.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 25, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> That was a nice tour.  Out of curiosity,  what kind of shape is Lexington in now?  I was never stationed on her but did several trips in training mode with her crew back in the 80's.


Pretty good, tho my recent visit, I noticed some rust stains showing up on the upper part of the island. May just be a result of not being able to be maintained because of the inclement weather associated with harvey.

Lower deck, especially  berthing compartments, are almost all filled with displays of one kind of another from all over the world. It is truly a museum of WW2, not just another ship of that era being preserved. She is very clean, with plenty of placards explaining what the equipment above and below deck was used for. The engineering spaces looked for the most part, just as I remembered them when she was the active training carrier. 
(I was stationed at Pcola in the mid 70s for 2 yrs and did some TAD time on Lex as an engineman but my primary duty was on one of the USN tugs that brought Lex in and out of berth.)


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 25, 2017)

It is very good that you had one on one quality time with your brother.  Are you two identical or fraternal twins ?


----------



## greybeard (Sep 25, 2017)

identical


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 26, 2017)

greybeard I am so glad that you and your brother got to spent the week together.  so many memories shared and so many new memories gathered and stored in your heart.  what a trip.  i'll keep you both in my prayers


----------



## greybeard (Sep 29, 2017)

Got a call from Little Rock this morning. He's had a heart attack and is in hospital. Stable and resting but lots of fluid on/in lungs.
Looking for a flight out now.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 29, 2017)

Oh my - so sorry to hear this!   Hoping and praying for the very best for him!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 29, 2017)

so sorry to hear, praying for your family


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Latestarter (Sep 29, 2017)

Sorry GB... the final time is the hardest. I hope it wasn't brought on by the trip, but Glad the two of you got to share that time together.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 29, 2017)

greybeard said:


> Got a call from Little Rock this morning. He's had a heart attack and is in hospital. Stable and resting but lots of fluid on/in lungs.
> Looking for a flight out now.


Sorry to hear that. I'm sure you're happy you got the trip in before this happened.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 29, 2017)

No, not caused by the trip. He's had 3 stents since 1994 (some more put in in 2009) and they had to replace 1 or 2 of them this afternoon in cath lab. Stents have a time limit beyond which they don't work  I suppose.. He's doing somewhat better now.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## farmerjan (Sep 29, 2017)

Thoughts of you both from Va.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 29, 2017)

I hope he pulls out of this.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 1, 2017)

first let me say how sorry I am for your brothers illness.  your brother, you and your family will be in my prayers.  the old retired nurse in me goes into teaching mode and agrees that cardiac stints or bypasses neither last as long as we hope they will.  10 years is pretty much the top and 5 to 6 years is more normal.  since he got new stints he should be good for a while again.  treasure every moment you have.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks, he is doing much better. 
Me, not as well as I want. Spent Fri nite- this afternoon in hosp getting my BP up over 85/53, pulse down below 150 and heart rhythm out of afib and back into sinus rhythm.  
Too much stress sayeth my cardio wonder woman.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 1, 2017)

You need to take care of yourself...easier said than done...but those are some crazy messed up readings. I hope it is all under control and glad to hear that your brother is doing better; and you too I hope.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 2, 2017)

Gotta take better care of yourself Greybeard. I bet you gave your wife quite a scare. ER's are never any fun, when you're rushing your beloved husband to ER, his heart ain't the only one that is ka-thumping off track.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 2, 2017)

Wow - when it rains it pours!  Take care of yourself!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 2, 2017)

Those crazy BP readings can be scary.  I have had mine go down to 70 over 50 and you can feel your body shutting down.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 2, 2017)

please take care of yourself greybeard.  a little extra rest, plenty of fluid and eat regularly, but you know all that.  its just so hard to do when you are staying at the hospital with loved ones.  I bet your DW totally freaked out. praying for you all.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 2, 2017)

I know you're close to your twin and all that, but maybe you can stay around a bit longer huh? Take a breath and try to stay calm.  Hope you get yourself back under control/right.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 3, 2017)

Well, it's all back under control, tho I can't say the horspital did a dam thing at all. Not a pill, injection, IV or anything else, and I sure didn't get any sleep. They did however, (with their nasty food) manage to get my glucose level from a many month's steady 95-120mg/dl range (good #s for a type2 diabetic) down to 60mg/dl and suddenly deluged me with a big stack of cookies and graham crackers and wanted to give me insulin injection, which I have never had to take. I refused the insulin and told 'em to just bring me a tunafish or chicken salad sandwich and a glass of orange juice.

Got the usual ph call from the horspital staff today asking how I was and how I rated my treatment. I unloaded on her, and she assured me someone in charge would hear about it.

I've been to that hospital several times over the years and have until now, been very very pleased with my treatment, but this particular floor was just a wreck. My cardiologist's associate came in twice and tried to get them to release me and the admitting Dr (who I never once saw) said, "no, we want to keep him another day or 2 for observation" even after 3 different blood enzyme tests came back good (meaning no heart attack) Finally had enough Sun morning, got dressed, pulled all the monitoring lines off and told them I was leaving with or without their consent, and they got my discharge papers ready after my cardiologist's associate again told them he and his team would handle my heart problems at my already made 6 month check up appt day after tomorrow.
I really think they knew I pay good and with cash and were trying to pad the bill with an extra day or 2. I'm also pretty sure there's an implanted pacemaker in my near future. I want one  powered with a tiny nuclear reactor and a USB port on it and a couple DC outlets  so I can charge my phone and hook it to my electric fence if my bulls get a little antsy.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 3, 2017)

Sorry the hospital was about income rather than your wellbeing. Glad you're back to "normal". Not sure about the nuc reactor, but they might could mount a couple solar panels on your head... Consider it a multi purpose: sun shade/umbrella/power.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 3, 2017)

Nowadays it seems hospitals and recently for us, vet clinics, are just abt trying to run up the bill. It is sad when house doctors argue and won't listen to primary practitioners and specialists. They used to change all my dad's meds and then his docs had to ger things straightened back out.

I reckon being a twin you compare close to your brother's heart and health history. I share in my maternal grandfather's genes when it comes to health. Clogged arteries. My heart is strong, but gotta get the pipes cleaned out.

Glad you got out of there.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 3, 2017)

You will want to keep on top of those clogged pipes Dave. That was my problem several years ago as well and I had a quad bypass at this same hospital and received excellent care. I did not have any of the 'classic' heart attack symptoms, but knew something was wrong and went to e room and they did the heart cath thing and found I was not a candidate for stents and did the bypass. Let the pros take care of you. 
One of the men I did my 12 wk outpatient cardio physical rehab with (again at this same hospital and it was superb) had attempted some kind of 'all natural, organic homeopathic approach' and came very close to death before his more intelligent wife finally said "Enough!" and drug him kicking and screaming to the hospital and got a double bypass from the same fine surgeon that did my procedure. 
I've kept in contact with some of those I met in rehab and he is a very active healthy, happy man today.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2017)

Were you in the Kingwood hospital? glad you are back home. I had to drag my husband to the doctor and we gave the doctor a long list of ailments. He was busy making notes, then said he didn't know where to begin. LOL LOL

@Pastor Dave those clogged arteries are nothing to mess with. It's a good idea to get 'em fixed before you have a heart attack and then have heart damage.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 3, 2017)

I plan to soon.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 3, 2017)

Yes, Kingwood.
Not sure what the problem was in that section, but it was like I was in a completely different place than I had my  past hospital experiences in.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2017)

Kingwood is a good hospital. Something was sure off for it to be such a bad experience.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 17, 2017)

My twin brother finished his race with life on this Earth last evening around 5:15pm  at his home in Little Rock. I had come up the previous Wed to spend a few days with him and take him to his Dr's appointments. He was using a walker at the time I got here, but his condition deteriorated very quickly over the weekend, and at Dr's advice, called hospice in 2 days ago. Passed peacefully with all of us around. My life was blessed to have him in it for the nearly 7 decades, but days will never again be as bright as when he was part of it.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 17, 2017)

I am so so sorry GB.

 I am glad you were able to be with him during his final days, and that you were able to make this final trip with him.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 17, 2017)

So sorry GB. 
Thankful you were able to be with him.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 17, 2017)

No words to describe what I feel for your loss. I cannot imagine the bond of a twin, and I am glad you had the road trip a bit ago and time at the end to be together. God bless your family and his wife and children. May He bring y'all comfort, peace, and trade sorrow for joy.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 17, 2017)

Our thoughts are with you.  I know this is a heavy loss.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 17, 2017)

so sorry to hear


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 17, 2017)

No words can touch the pain and grief, but hope ya can take comfort in knowing that he passed peaceful....and hold onto the wonderful memories you both made and shared while ya was together those 7 decades.....even a Marine needs a hug every now and then.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 17, 2017)

So sorry for your loss.     The twin bond is so strong.  My dad (89yo) lost his twin about 18 months ago - and even with Alzheimers he still asks about him every day.   So glad you and he got to spend some special time together before he passed.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 17, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers for you and all the family members.  Keep the last trip close and take comfort in your bond as a twin.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2017)

Greybeard I am so sorry. My brother is gone, we weren't twins, but I miss him something awful. I can only imagine the hole in your heart that only your brother could fill.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 17, 2017)

Deepest sympathy to you GB. I can only imagine the pain of losing what was obviously a piece of yourself. So glad to hear that he went peacefully, with little to no pain, and with you and others of his family at his side to see him off.  I this, he's the lucky one as he's moved on and you are left to remember and miss him. Of small comfort, we're here if and when you need to "talk"...


----------

